# BODYBUILDING DIET ON A BUDGET



## buffbob70 (Dec 11, 2011)

I ONLY HAVE £30 A WEEK FOR FOOD

IS IT POSSIBLE TO BUILD MUSCLE ON LIMITED BUDGET


----------



## RugbyLad (Feb 15, 2014)

Absolutely, just buy in bulk.

Big bags of porridge oats, big bags of rice, tins of tuna are nice and cheap go down butchers buy a big 5kg pack of chicken breasts will work out cheaper than buying a kilo at a time from supermarket.


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Yes.

Oats are cheap. Rice is cheap and can be bought in bulk for even cheaper. Tuna from lidl/Aldi is also very cheap AND also buy mince and lean it out yourself!

Hope this helps man.


----------



## buffbob70 (Dec 11, 2011)

BTS93 said:


> Yes.
> 
> Oats are cheap. Rice is cheap and can be bought in bulk for even cheaper. Tuna from lidl/Aldi is also very cheap AND also buy mince and lean it out yourself!
> 
> Hope this helps man.


i hate tuna lol i mostly shop in Lidls


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

buffbob70 said:


> i hate tuna lol i mostly shop in Lidls


Haha mince it is then!

Also try find any on its way out stuff and just freeze it instead of having to eat it on the night it goes out


----------



## buffbob70 (Dec 11, 2011)

BTS93 said:


> Haha mince it is then!
> 
> Also try find any on its way out stuff and just freeze it instead of having to eat it on the night it goes out


im mostly buying the chicken legs at the moment they have come down in price


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

buffbob70 said:


> im mostly buying the chicken legs at the moment they have come down in price


Try find a food discounts shop too mate - research online. I shop at a lot of these places.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

ive only ever seen budget diets for bulking but what about a cutting diet? its easy to buy foods for a bulk but what about a low cost low carb diet?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

safc49 said:


> ive only ever seen budget diets for bulking but what about a cutting diet? its easy to buy foods for a bulk but what about a low cost low carb diet?


Cutting is cheaper for me, as I mostly just cut out things that were in my diet when bulking.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

As for the original question, the cheapest source of protein is whey from somewhere like Bulk Powders. Second cheapest is probably milk, which he you buy whole milk has a fair amount of calories too. If you don't have any objection to battery farming them eggs can be fairly cheap too.

Oats are cheaper (75p per kg), and are a healthy source of fibre too.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Ultrasonic said:


> Cutting is cheaper for me, as I mostly just cut out things that were in my diet when bulking.


But the things you cut out surely you replace with more protein and fats?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

safc49 said:


> But the things you cut out surely you replace with more protein and fats?


Not much. I've just started a cut and the major change is that last week I was eating 350-400g of carbs per day, whilst this week it's 150g max per day.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Absolutely, I shop in Aldi. Buy in bulk and get the frozen meat, dry rice etc. cottage cheese won't set you back much either.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Aldi is definitely your friend here... whole chickens, cheap pork and mince and sh!t load of veg.


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

Ultrasonic said:


> As for the original question, the cheapest source of protein is whey from somewhere like Bulk Powders. Second cheapest is probably milk, which he you buy whole milk has a fair amount of calories too. If you don't have any objection to battery farming them eggs can be fairly cheap too.
> 
> Oats are cheaper (75p per kg), and are a healthy source of fibre too.


When I started training like 8 years ago I tried the milk thing, I was chugging like 1 gallon of milk a day, I was gaining like crazy but (without going into details) I started to have serious stomach problems.

Have you or anyone you know had success with it? It really destroyed my insides lol even when I always drank it between meals to avoid a bad combination of foods.


----------



## Yamato (Mar 25, 2014)

I myself am getting in the same situation! I am moving to Kennington and the only thing close to me is a tesco superstore...

I've never been to tesco before so I dont know their prices, I used to shop at Lidl


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Yamato said:


> I myself am getting in the same situation! I am moving to Kennington and the only thing close to me is a tesco superstore...
> 
> I've never been to tesco before so I dont know their prices, I used to shop at Lidl


You can have Home deliver from any shop in London..

I buy Iceland for my big shopping and delivered on Sunday morning

Cheaper around


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Big Man 123 said:


> When I started training like 8 years ago I tried the milk thing, I was chugging like 1 gallon of milk a day, I was gaining like crazy but (without going into details) I started to have serious stomach problems.
> 
> Have you or anyone you know had success with it? It really destroyed my insides lol even when I always drank it between meals to avoid a bad combination of foods.


Milk is fine provided people don't have a lactose intolerance (or much more rarely an actual allergy to another component of milk), but it clearly isn't for you, so avoid it! The other issue is that whey is likely to give you the same issue. Whey isololate less than concentrate but this is more expensive.

You can buy enzyme capsules (lactase) to help you digest the lactose in milk but personally I'd just eat other foods that your body is happy with.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

RugbyLad said:


> Absolutely, just buy in bulk.
> 
> Big bags of porridge oats, big bags of rice, tins of tuna are nice and cheap go down butchers buy a big 5kg pack of chicken breasts will work out cheaper than buying a kilo at a time from supermarket.


try chicken thighs, cheaper than breasts and tasty.


----------



## _Oscar_ (Jun 21, 2015)

buffbob70 said:


> I ONLY HAVE £30 A WEEK FOR FOOD
> 
> IS IT POSSIBLE TO BUILD MUSCLE ON LIMITED BUDGET


Easily, I only spend about £40 per week but I could manage on £30.

Protein: Chicken, mince, whey (from Bulk Powders or similar), eggs

Carbs: Oats, rice, pasta

Fats: Mince, eggs, EVOO, whole unsalted nuts

Fibre: Broccoli, spinach, onions, mushrooms, salad


----------



## The doog (Aug 6, 2013)

my food bill has halved since I switched protein from 1.5g per lb of bw, to per kg.

Not noticed any negatives either, only positive (no stinky *rs* being the best).


----------



## Yamato (Mar 25, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> You can have Home deliver from any shop in London..
> 
> I buy Iceland for my big shopping and delivered on Sunday morning
> 
> Cheaper around


Oh you can choose the day? I had no idea. Thanks!


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

Ultrasonic said:


> Milk is fine provided people don't have a lactose intolerance (or much more rarely an actual allergy to another component of milk), but it clearly isn't for you, so avoid it! The other issue is that whey is likely to give you the same issue. Whey isololate less than concentrate but this is more expensive.
> 
> You can buy enzyme capsules (lactase) to help you digest the lactose in milk but personally I'd just eat other foods that your body is happy with.


Thanks mate.

You are right, whey gave me the same problem, at the time my solution was eggs, pretty much one of the best things you can add to your diet when on a budget.

Can't tell about another countries but in mine, eggs are really cheap, about 2 dollars per dozen.

That's about 800 calories and 80 grams of protein, add that to a normal diet and you are done, unless you are on steroids of course :laugh: but that's a good short term solution for a starter.


----------



## keesh (Jun 15, 2015)

I mostly shop in Lidls too. I buy chicken breasts or legs and freeze them for a week. My usual meal is chicken and rice. I eat oatmeal for breakfast and drink a lot of milk. I also eat 2 or 3 eggs a day. So I usually spend £30 for food a week. It's not that hard.


----------

